# Boat platform/dog



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I need a platform to hang off my boat for the dog to sit on while hunting can you tell me what type you use?


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the cabelas dog boarding platform.....Very heavy duty and works great. Kind of bulky, but dog loves it.


----------



## Reddfin (Aug 20, 2004)

I use this one. You can use ot from the bow, gunnel or transom depending on your hull. It folds up too.

http://www.outdoorproductexchange.c...PE&Product_Code=DOGLADDER&Category_Code=SALES

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

BEAMER 81

Do you have the one with the two steps and the platform at the top they sit on? sells for $139 If so can you move the steps to the side side? Is there room for your dog to come up turn around and sit on the platform? I want to let my dog stay outside the boat on it he brings to much water in
Thanks Cindy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Check Macks Prarie Wings.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a Gator Trax. It is very well made, stable and simple.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/dog ladders.htm

Buck


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks I bought an avery double duty but its to small for my dog to turn around on to sit down The gator trax looks nice do you have the boat or just the platform I notice it doesn't have a step is the dog able to just swim up to it and get on . My dog has had shoulder sugery so i wanted something easy for him to get on and be able to sit and and keep all that water out of the boat


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Actually I have a 17ft Gator Trax boat and the side platform. It sits just level with the water, so Jake hasn't had problems getting on it, even in deep water. It's not real large, but should be big enough for a dog to sit on. My dog hunts off of the middle seat in my boat, so he uses the platform to board the boat. 
It is a very solid platforn, all aluminum. 

Buck


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

*platform*

the ones that have steps like cabelas boarding platform, does the dog use the step?


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine does......


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought an avery but sent it back the platform was to small I went with cabelas more room for my dog to turn around on and sit down


----------

